# New Show Doe



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

I told myself I wasnt going to buy anymore goats this year but i have failed lol
Thoughts on this girl? Born August 2019


----------



## KST Goat Farm (Jul 29, 2019)

She is a beauty. :inlove:


----------



## Lindan (Aug 19, 2018)

That is one chunky girl! :inlove:


----------



## FoxRidge (Aug 26, 2016)

She is a Solid UNIT!! She looks very very nice, I don't know much about boer confo but to me she is square on her legs, nice width, she does look a bit down hill but then again I'm used to dairy goats and they usually want them more uphill built. She's gorgeous!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice girl!


----------



## don1RR (Feb 1, 2020)

Pretty and funny


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Shes Hungry! Feed that girl! (rofl)(rofl)
No shes very nice! Good moves too!


----------



## Buck Naked Boers (Oct 15, 2012)

She’s a pretty girl!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

Thank you all! Her blood work all came back negative so she should be on her way here in just a couple weeks!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She does have some frostbite on her ears but it is healing up


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear. 

With frostbite, she may or may not loose some of that ear area.
Depending on how severe.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow! She's gorgeous! I don't know about meat goats because I have Nigerians, but I've always loved the deep-bellied, full-figured girls!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

That's a girl who likes her groceries! Congrats!


----------



## ALBoerGoats (Dec 27, 2015)

She has finally arrived!


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

She is a Healthy Girl. Her ears look ok. In the pictures her ears look good, no frostbite scaring. She is definitely wide, and level. Very nice! Congrats!


----------

